
Scientists Detect Thermonuclear Blast in Deep Space - sahin-boydas
https://futurism.com/huge-thermonuclear-blast-pulsar-deep-spaceScientists
======
emayljames
[https://futurism.com/the-byte/huge-thermonuclear-blast-
pulsa...](https://futurism.com/the-byte/huge-thermonuclear-blast-pulsar-deep-
space)

